# got rid of headaches and migraines



## im_prepared (Mar 17, 2015)

I used essential oils for headaches and migraines and they totally got rid of them and we are prepped with our set of ingestable oils - not every essential oil is safe to ingest so be careful- I educate people on the safety and proper use of which ones are safe and which aren't and we have a years supply of essential oils in our prepping since they are good indefinitely. I think everyone needs to have a set. We use them for indigestion and fever and toenail fungus and to kill bacteria and ear infections and cuts and burns and soooo many other things! Can't live without them!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I hear essential oil nightmare stories almost weekly from practicing herbalists. I’ll stick with the old school method!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I used essential oils for headaches and migraines and they totally got rid of them


As someone who has lived with headaches for decades I can factually say that essential oils do not work for everyone (or at least me!).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cotton said:


> I'll stick with the old school method!


Sorry ... but that is funny. (The use of essential oils for therapeutic, spiritual, hygienic and ritualistic purposes goes back to a number of ancient civilizations including the Chinese, Indians, Egyptians, Greeks, and Romans who used them in cosmetics, perfumes and drugs) ~ wiki 

Aromatherapy and herbs work, hand in hand. (IMO)

Essential oils are like any other tool, it takes some time to learn about them, how they work and how your body will work with them... (just like herbs) and as with any other skill. (and) yes, what works for some may not work for others. (again just like herbs)

On a side note ... as a practicing herbalists, I have no nightmare stories but others may.

Skills take time ... (all skills)


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

*Andi said:


> Sorry ... but that is funny. (The use of essential oils for therapeutic, spiritual, hygienic and ritualistic purposes goes back to a number of ancient civilizations including the Chinese, Indians, Egyptians, Greeks, and Romans who used them in cosmetics, perfumes and drugs) ~ wiki
> 
> Aromatherapy and herbs work, hand in hand. (IMO)
> 
> ...


I've listened to an on going essential oil debate for two years now about quality of medicines. Some firmly against, some for, there are a couple of folks I know and really trust who are in the firmly against camp. The stuff you buy at the store is junk, according to them.

At least once a week a misuse story that turned really bad appears in my inbox. IF they are this easy to misuse and the quality of oils on a store shelf is in question... With that in mind I'm staying away but will say from a prepping standpoint I have been studying how to make them. One step at a time&#8230;lol 

Headaches&#8230; Monarda fistulosa is my go to, never failed once, headache reliever, amazing. The plant is much more complex than a simple headache fix however. It does many things, even effective against menierers syndrome and kidney infections. It's a native species and was (and still is) used extensively by native americans, not so much in western herbalism.

For headaches I chew a single leaf. You might want to try it.

Here's a couple of summer pics when the plant is in bloom. Last week I snapped a pic of a tiny Monarda just coming up through the leaf litter.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to get migraines but they just went away. No oils, herbs, or meds. It's a good deal if you can get it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The point being a skill being a skill can only go as far as one person will take it. I use herbs but I also like my aromatherapy. They work for me ... but may not for you.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Cotton, Thanks! Just ordered some seeds off e-bay! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herb-BEE-BA...348?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bd40054


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

RevWC said:


> Hey Cotton, Thanks! Just ordered some seeds off e-bay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herb-BEE-BA...348?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bd40054


Just remember bee balm (Monarda fistulosa) can be invasive.

And please do some research. (I'm done here)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Sorry ... but that is funny. (The use of essential oils for therapeutic, spiritual, hygienic and ritualistic purposes goes back to a number of ancient civilizations including the Chinese, Indians, Egyptians, Greeks, and Romans who used them in cosmetics, perfumes and drugs) ~ wiki
> 
> Aromatherapy and herbs work, hand in hand. (IMO)
> 
> ...


How historical a treatment is obviously does not determine it's safety (arsenic, lead, etc), but it is my understanding that essential oils as we know them today did not become common until recently. On the wiki page, all I found is;



> The earliest recorded mention of the techniques and methods used to produce essential oils is believed to be that of Ibn al-Baitar (1188-1248), an Andalusian physician, pharmacist and chemist.


:dunno:



*Andi said:


> Just remember bee balm (Monarda fistulosa) can be invasive.
> ...


I am surprised to hear of Bee Balm (Monarda fistulosa) being invasive, it is native to N.America after all. It grows well here, but never to the extent of becoming a problem, I wonder if it is a matter of disturbed soil or of climate.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Essential oils (despite their “history”) have become a fad in recent years. Nothing like the oils used in years past or most importantly those made by local folks who gather plants. Every haw who and his sister is selling them on the corner. In the end it will harm those who seek to do good! Honest folks growing real plants and helping others, whether in tea, tincture or oil form.

My objection isn’t in essential OILS, it’s in the modern commercial version of such that has become a raging fad recently. Of course this has become a major heath problem (as usual). The most important consideration is those who have a chance to make money $$$. Follow the money (same ones who sold crap herbs to Walgreens). The list is endless…. (chinese for a short list)

Monarda isn’t invasive (where I live, it may be where Andi lives). In fact it takes very specific conditions for it to grow. Many people have trouble growing this plant. It likes sun in the morning and shade in the afternoon.

I say. stick to what grows outside your front door! 

Modern production of essential oils (crap sold at stores) is just like everything else sold at the store… crap! Harmful and nothing like the original source.

Most mint family plants have extremely volatile oils (like Monarda) and don’t do well, even when drying (have to be careful). Much of their potency is lost when to converting to essential oils. You get a “watered down” version of the plant. Imho (and many others) I’ve noticed the difference in several applications.

The oils mentioned by the original op… you know my opinion! A new poster… probably selling stuff! Chinese crap. imho


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

My mom had great results with lavender oil reducing her migraines but when I tried it on a general headache, it gave me a migraine! I later figured out I was allergic to lavender (and eucalyptus). 

I think it's like most anything--what works for one person may not for another but I'll try most anything once.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I used to have daily headaches, heart burn, stress, uncontrolled high cholesterol and blood pressure. My vision was getting worse by the year and I would have occasional panic attacks.

Now, I have not had a headache, heart burn, stress, uncontrolled high cholesterol and blood pressure, or a panic attack, and my vision is getting better. My secret, I retired July 31, 2001 and have not had any of these medical issues since.

Essential oils seem like a good idea, I have been giving them to my dogs for the last 2 months and they have really improved, better attitudes and better coats. I'm amazed at the change in my dogs. I would need to do more research before I started to take them.


----------

